# Interessanter IBM Artikel: Schöne Einführung in Scala



## Thomas Darimont (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-scala02198.html?S_TACT=105AGX02&S_CMP=HP

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stigma (26. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir die Seite angeschaut und diese genauer analisiert. Die Informationen sowie das Konzept von IBM gefallen mir sehr gut. Mir sind Gemeinsamkeiten mit Delphi aufgefallen. Ja mahl schauen was draus wird.


----------

